# 2006 E90 spy pics from Germany



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

Better pics @

http://www.autobild.de

Re: Alex, rumor is that is the E90 M3, or possibly the E90 cabriolet, which 'rumor has it' will be available in both 'soft top' and 'hard-top' versions


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Correction*

Just wanted to make a correction on my earlier post. . . . the Audi A8/S8 did NOT outsell the 7 Series last year - I was looking at the wrong number. However, the Audi sales are up 57.4% in 2004 vs. 2003.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Seneca said:


> Just wanted to make a correction on my earlier post. . . . the Audi A8/S8 did NOT outsell the 7 Series last year - I was looking at the wrong number. However, the Audi sales are up 57.4% in 2004 vs. 2003.


I was wondering about this because if it really did outsell the 7-series I have no clue where they all are. In my daily travels I regularly see 5 to 6 7-series a day while I'm lucky if I see 1 A8 in a month.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tron1043 said:


> Better pics @
> 
> http://www.autobild.de
> 
> Re: Alex, rumor is that is the E90 M3, or possibly the E90 cabriolet, which 'rumor has it' will be available in both 'soft top' and 'hard-top' versions


All rumors at the moment. The rumor has it that there'll only be one 2-door body and it will have a retractable roof. But it was again denied by Autobild (which is the least reliable car magazine in Germany, IMO)

All the information is indicating that there will be a Coupe *and * a Cabriolet.


----------

